# Turmeric



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw a "share" going around Facebook on the benefits of Turmeric. A spice you can buy in any grocery store.

The day after I glanced over the information, I had a lump removed from my dog's leg. So, I did further reading online. There is a lot of information about giving turmeric to dogs and a lot of benefits. Here is a list from just one website. You can Google "turmeric dogs" and find a lot of information. 

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/turmeric-dogs/

In a study at UCLA, doctors found that curcumin seemed to block the cancer promoting enzyme that stimulates the growth of head and neck cancer. The Department of Small Animal Clinical Scientists has conducted studies that show that curcumin can inhibit tumor growth and may even shrink existing tumors. This has to do with the spice’s amazing ability to shut down blood vessels that feed tumors.
Antioxidant properties are also helpful in reducing the negative side effects of chemotherapy.
Now, we are not saying turmeric is the only thing you should do to prevent, control and/or treat cancer; however, it certainly has us excited about its anti-cancer properties.

If we haven’t already convinced you about the health benefits of turmeric, here are a few more uses:
·Aids in the treatment of epilepsy
·Helps relieve allergies
·Helps in preventing the formation of cataracts
·Used in treating depression (Yes, dogs can get depressed too)
·Kills parasites
·Heals stomach ailments, aids in digestive disorders, and reduces gas and bloating
·Acts as a binding agent and therefore great for treating diarrhea (Make sure you have lots of water available for your pet to drink!)
·Aids in fat metabolism and weight management
·High in fiber and rich in vitamins and mineral




Also see Turmeric for Dogs, Cats


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Curcumin has many, many studies out there.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish I would have known about it 5 years ago when my dog died of cancer after spending $7000 on treatments.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well..it's not a cure but can be used in conjunction with western meds. It has very high anti inflammatory and anti histamine properties and from what I"m reading a high majority of cancers start with inflammation and histamine responses. So, in my opinion, it is a great preventative herb. Also reading that marijuana may have anti-cancer properties as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I was giving preventive turmeric but both times I found it seemed to the cause for making my dog's urine too alkaline so........I really backed off.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

For it to be effective it has to be 95% standardized extract (curcumin), grocery spice would not be beneficial, and if not organic it is irradiated and looses most if not all medicinal properties


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> Also reading that marijuana may have anti-cancer properties as well.


Wonder if one day vets will have the authority to issue "Medicinal Marijuana" cards for their animal clients.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Saphire said:


> Wonder if one day vets will have the authority to issue "Medicinal Marijuana" cards for their animal clients.


I hope so. Think of all those anxiety ridden dogs out there that could just be happy and hungry!

Seriously though, they are giving it to children for seizures that are otherwise uncontrollable. It's helping with pain and given to the terminally ill. The problem is that the pharmaceutical companies can't make money off of something you can grow in your kitchen window...or your upstairs bathroom window...just sayin'


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Medical mj comes in a lolipop form, maybe they can make it liver flavored for the canines?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Medical mj comes in a lolipop form, maybe they can make it liver flavored for the canines?



They would have to make it something people won't eat!!! Liver would do!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> They would have to make it something people won't eat!!! Liver would do!


Or tripe...


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

my mom would give me a spoonful as a kid whenever i was sick  might have to try it with the dogs


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Worked on my male's Pano. I'd recommend it!


----------

